# Thumper is waving to us from the other side of the bridge



## whatever4andnomore (Nov 2, 2014)

Thumper, our sweet old agouti lop just passed. She was our first rabbit. She could be a bit on the grumpy side, but mostly just was a sweet thing that loved people. She didn't care who you were, she wanted to check you out. Nothing shy about her. She LOVED having her head rubbed! By anyone! Even the cat! (Edgar often stuck his paw in her cage to try to get at her, she just thought he was trying to pet her, lol) She also loved treats. Anything mostly. She'd charge right up to you and take whatever veggie treat you had and rush to the other side of the room to eat it.

Thank you sweet bunny for being our first bunny friend. Thank you also for showing us how wonderful rabbits really are. You are the reason why we have 3 others and we promise to tell everyone we know how wonderful rabbits are as friends and pets. Thanks for your legacy Thumper old girl! Your bonded girl, Heidi really grieves you as the rest of does. Thank you for being my daughter's best friend!


----------



## madisonl702 (Nov 2, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss!! I'm sure that Thumper knew that your family loved her to pieces! Thumper will be missed so much.


----------



## Tauntz (Nov 2, 2014)

My heart & prayers go out to you & the Thumper family with the loss of your sweet girl, Thumper. I know too well the pain of loss (not of a bunny yet) & I hope that that pain will ease soon even though it never completely goes away. Love & cherish each & every day that we have with our loved ones (furry, feathered or human)!

Tauntz


----------



## Channahs (Nov 3, 2014)

Binky free Thumper. This is the one thing about bunnies that I can hardly bare. I feel such pain for any human and bonded mates that lose a friend. May your hearts all heal in good time.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 3, 2014)

We're so sorry for your loss. We've lost a few and each was devastating, but when our first girl went to the bridge I was mostly inconsolable. Rest in peace little girl and binky free.


----------



## evil_hare (Nov 4, 2014)

Sorry for your loss. :shock2:


----------



## whatever4andnomore (Nov 5, 2014)

thanks for all your thoughts. Its a tough one. Heidi hasn't had the heart to take Thumper's thing out of her cage. Everything is still there from Sunday evening, including her hay rack with the hay still in it and the water bottle still half full. Her litter box is still there that had been freshly cleaned, and her blankey. The other bunnies will use these things very soon, including the cage itself, but it doesnt seem right to reuse them quite so soon.

I still see her comical lil face with her lop ears half perked up when she was puzzled by something! Or the way she'd run to greet you either from her cage, or the blanket during floor time. The others are good, friendly rabbits, but they don't greet you the way Thumper did. I never would have imagined how sad I would be over this. But its true! I had my heart stolen by a bunny!


----------



## HEM (Feb 18, 2015)

We are so sorry to hear about your loss, it's never easy
Hopefully the memories will help you through this hard time
RIP Thumper


----------

